# Midwestria 2012 - Chicagoland's Brony Con, Sept 14 - 16



## Liedt (May 13, 2012)

Midwestria is Chicagoland's premiere Brony Convention. This is their first year of conducting a convention for the Brony Community, I hope everything runs well for them. I will personally absolutely attend and probably do a bit of volunteering for them as well. Anyone else planning on attending? The ad campaign for this con is a little lacking, haven't heard much about them outside of a couple Brony sites. I'm sure they could use all the attendance help they can get.

If you are a fan of My Little Pony; Friendship is Magic, the art, music, fursuits and crafting come down and give this a try.

​Time/Date: Midwestria will be September 14-16 at Pheasant Run Resort near Chicago, IL
Location: 4051 East Main Street, St. Charles, IL 60185 USA

Registration: Opened Monday, March 26 at: http://midwestria.org/register.html
Pre-reg costs: 7/1/12 through 9/7/12 - $40
At the Door: Three-Day Weekend ("Full") Membership - $45

Information: http://midwestria.org/index.html
Forum: http://midwestria.org/forums/
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/midwestria


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 13, 2012)

Midwestria. 

I have to give it to you, bronies: You're very good at puns.


----------



## EightyKitten (May 14, 2012)

: ) This is fantastic news.


----------



## Liedt (Jul 24, 2012)

Got a nice little update regarding the con. We have special guests coming! 

The staff at Midwestria has confirmed that Hub writers Amy Keating Rogers and M.A. Larson will be attending. Together these two writers have given us some of our favorite episodes such as The Ticket Master, Applebuck Season, Bridle Gossip, Fall Weather Friends, A Dog and Pony Show, The Best Night Ever, The Cutie Pox, The Last Roundup, A Friend in Deed, MMMystery on the Friendship Express, Swarm of the Century, Sonic Rainboom, The Cutie Mark Chronicles, The Return of Harmony Part 1, The Return of Harmony Part 2, Luna Eclipsed, Secret of My Excess, The Super Speedy Cider Squeezy 6000, It's About Time and Ponyville Confidential. Look for their special writers panel being held on Sunday afternoon.

Also, a celebrity guest will be attending; Mike Holman one of the actors behind the Jackass series will be attending. He seems to be a huge fan and will be supporting our con. Mike says his favorite pony is Fluttershy and he also has quite an affinity for Derpy Hooves. 

Also also attending will be the production team behind the MLP community onnline gamed called, "My Little Pony: Budding Friendship". They will demonstrate portions and discuss important parts of the game. 

Only a few weeks to go for this convention, get your discounted pre-registration completed today and don't forget to Vote for Windy Blues as con mascot pony at the door.


----------

